# WHY PDF's?



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

So I was just thinking, I have been asked a number of time by people that come to our house and see the frog room they always ask why do you raise those frogs?????? I would like to hear what some of the other addicts say to those people?

Personally I tell them it's just my excape from my day to day life...
and it is my excape I love spending time looking over the Viv's and see what has changed from the day before: where are they, did they lay eggs YET, is that plant growing.
Or what should I do different on the next viv.

What is it for you? Why PDF's???????


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Kurt, I think that pretty well sums it up for me. Unless you wanted to add, "I have an uncontrollable urge to spend lots of money!"
Doug


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

A bunch here...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/35759-why-do-you-keep-dart-frogs.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They are beautiful?

They are relaxing?

More interesting than TV?

More interesting than people?

I dunno how to explain it to someone who doesn't have them. I was telling a friend tonight about all the frogs in my house (some of my own, a bunch I'm frog sitting). She said "huh? why?"

What can you say to that?


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> A bunch here...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/35759-why-do-you-keep-dart-frogs.html


Sorry I didn't see that thread.

Mods please remove this one. 
Thanks,


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I tell people that they are the most beautiful and interesting pets to own, and when the bull-dozers knock that last rainforest tree down, at least we`ll still have something to look at.

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

vugger#1 said:


> Sorry I didn't see that thread.
> 
> Mods please remove this one.
> Thanks,


No problem Kurt...there are so many archived similar threads and one like this _is_ kinda hard to find.

Just wanted to add to your thread.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

frogface said:


> More interesting than people?


Oh, I like that one.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking it was a good topic. I did a search and nothing came up. The truth is I never know how to take people here on the DB some really don't like seeing a topic to be repeated
I think newer people are not going to add input to an old thread or a thread that is 20 pages long.
I understand that threads get long and a number of threads can be hard to manage by the mods but if a thread is 10-20 pages long most are not going to read them anyway.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

vugger#1 said:


> .... if a thread is 10-20 pages long most are not going to read them anyway.


ouch !! After carefully grooming the huge thread on my sig line......that's very disappointing to hear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kurt, it is a good thread, don`t sweat it dude.
With 50,000+ threads some are bound to be repeated.
If people don`t want to contribute-they wont.
Please don`t take what Phil said the wrong way- he`s one of the best around ( sick sense of humor and all)

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> ouch !! After carefully grooming the huge thread on my sig line......that's very disappointing to hear


Don`t worry, I still check in once in awhile.

Sorry for the hijack Kurt.

John


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

For me it was some pics of D3monics Varaderos that got me.....I didn't even really know dart frogs were a hobby till then......After seeing some of his macro pics it only took about 3 weeks for me to decide. I reefed for 25 years straight previous to having dart frogs. I started toget burned out on corals and spending way to much for no satisfaction.......I took down my tank and sold off all of my corals which 100% funded me starting dart frogs.......I think the main thing outside of them being one of the most beautiful animals is they are "dynamic" in the sense that they keep most of the wild personalities, building and growing a tank with tropical plants, watching them breed and the breeding behavior, also but not least the calls, really beautiful sound....Fish and corals don't do that.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually respond with something like "Well, it's a bit like an aquarium". People can relate to that usually.

The other day, though, I was stumped. An old friend I hadn't seen in years came over and asked "Why do you have frogs?" I said, "oh the same people keep aquariums I suppose". She looked at the tanks and said "I mean, they aren't very interesting..."

I was a complete loss as to how to even begin to answer that.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> I usually respond with something like "Well, it's a bit like an aquarium". People can relate to that usually.
> 
> The other day, though, I was stumped. An old friend I hadn't seen in years came over and asked "Why do you have frogs?" I said, "oh the same people keep aquariums I suppose". She looked at the tanks and said "I mean, they aren't very interesting..."
> 
> I was a complete loss as to how to even begin to answer that.


Yeah I was a freshwater fish and plant guy for 25 maybe 30 years and thats what people would see when they came over now they get to see frogs and tropical plants I think most people thought it was wierd to have so many fish tanks and now those tanks are all frogs and plants 
I do have 1- 90 gallon fish tank still going but these frogs are really taking over.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

For me it started off after all my african cichlids died- I didn't want to mess with all that water any more, and having $160 canister filters crap out on me after only having them 2 months was just too much!
Personally, I could never keep plants alive- so it started out as JUST a terrarium. That's until I was doing a search on Google for VIV's and came across DB  
I think they are amazing little creatures, and they are so much fun to watch!


BTW- I'm fairly new and I think I've read through the thread in Phil's siggy at least 3 times. I know I've read through a lot of ancient ones, and just don't post anything new. So I understand wanting to start a new one for the newer people who want to add something!


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Way down here in the south, most folks are absolutely fascinated that pdfs can be kept as a hobby. Usually, no explanation is needed, except for 'aren't they poisonous?'. The answer being, of course, is they 'are' what they 'eat'. Yeah, I know - with that being the case, it make most pdf hobbyists 'cheap n easy'.... 

There are lots of reasons to keep pdfs. IMO, the fascination is that it's something different everyday - courtship, eggs, tads, legs. They're a part of a beautiful piece of living art. They each have their own 'personality', so to speak. They can be left alone with a bottle of flies for several days and not starve to death. Try that with a bunch of cichlids...yum, was that a guppy?

I LUVS my frogs ~


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i haven't got that question from anyone yet. everyone knows me as the guy with a lot of saltwater tanks. now they come over and i am now the guy with a lot of frog tanks. same guy, same house, same tanks, different stuff in them. maybe they all think i am nuts from a long time ago and just don't question the insanity.

AG


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

My neighbor asked this and I told her "because they're beautiful, have you seen one lately?' Of course she said no because frogs are gross. So, I went to dendrobates.org and showed her some pics. 

Needless to say, she quickly changed her tone.


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I just tell them because its difficult to keep cattle and horses in my apartment.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

bobzarry said:


> I just tell them because its difficult to keep cattle and horses in my apartment.


I am going to have to use that one. Thanks!
Did the horse thing, you talk about WORK!!!! Wipping a little poo off the glass is easy and Ff's don't take up the whole barn either


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

To show, a small part of a very beautifull, and interesting world we share. (I don't have the time nor the money to take you the rainforest.)


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Up here our winters are 8 months out of the year. Building my personal slices of the tropics help keep my sane when the rest of the country is a barren wasteland and everything is in hibernation. Im new to pdf's, but the best thing about the experience so far is the anticipation to hear calling and get started breeding. Its very similar to the anticipation of seeing new plant/flower growth in the tanks.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

bobzarry said:


> I just tell them because its difficult to keep cattle and horses in my apartment.


hahaha unfortunetly I dont have that excuse - I deal with cattle and PDF's


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I always thought they were gorgeous, but like probably most people, I wondered why anyone would want a poisonous pet. I was surfing around the internet one day and hit on a pdf website. The first paragraph explained they were non-toxic in captivity. Within a month I had my first group of azureus. Now, a few years later I have a dedicated frog room with 60+ vivs and I'd be hard pressed to count the frogs/tads/eggs and I don't even want to think about the $$$. Ummm, just look at my signature line.

But, the number one reason to kept pdf's...

Pets with no poop to pick up! 

Well, not much anyway, can I introduce you to my Great Dane, Emma?

Why pdf's? If they had them, they wouldn't have to ask. I'd happily spend hours every day in my frog room. When I get home from work and I'm tired, it's my refuge before having to head back into the house to fix dinner, etc.

Deb


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

They're the most interesting animals in the herp hobby. They're fun to watch and are jewels of the rainforest. I also feel a sense of pride in keeping them as they're so colorful and impressive and the work I put into the vivariums pays off. I don't think it gets much cooler than dart frogs. When guests see them they usually have heard of them but never seen such bright colors in person.


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Most people are a little short sighted until they see pictures or see a setup. Unfortunately, they see frogs as our North American toads that pop up when it rains. Then they equate "poison" as those less than spectacular toads, along with "warts" and stuff. 

The metallic colors along with the self-sustaining eco system usually wows them over. Then I get, "They're so pretty, how did they get that color?"


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I was into Freshwater Planted Tanks for a while but got out of it because of all the work and how it never really payed off in the end for me. I then stumbled across this site and saw how easy these frogs are to care for and how awesome their plant filled vivariums can be. Its basically all the beauty of a planted tank with less work and MUCH cooler inhabitants. I love to watch the plants grow and I can't wait for my frogs to start breeding!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes I'm kind of a jerk.... I have no problem answering questions from people who are interested, but I ususally take this question as one where people just can't conceive of why someone would find slimy frogs interesting.... These are the people I have no interest in discussing frogs with. So whenever I get this question I look at them as though they're morons and say "it's obviously something you just can't understand." The result is they usually stop talking to me, and often they do independent research and start to get it


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had people go in the frog room check out the frogs, tanks and plants and then turn to me and say (Wow I have seen a whole new side of you now!)
What do they mean by that???
My wife and 16 year old daughter are always telling people about the frogs just to see the reaction. Then I end up spending an hour in the frog room showing them what it's all about.
What a cool hobby


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> I have had people go in the frog room check out the frogs, tanks and plants and then turn to me and say (Wow I have seen a whole new side of you now!)
> What do they mean by that???
> My wife and 16 year old daughter are always telling people about the frogs just to see the reaction. Then I end up spending an hour in the frog room showing them what it's all about.
> What a cool hobby


It is a cool hobby for sure.....My wife doubted it at first till she saw the viv I built and planted. She loves the frogs and what a center piece for the front room.....The reef was sweet but there is just something about a viv with frogs in it that has an odd unique beauty to it...I will be doing this for a long time to come. Now I just need to figure out how to get more frogs and another viv next to the other one......Without to much hassle.


----------



## dpal666 (Jul 8, 2009)

It started for me with the Beardies, then geckos, now switching over to anphibs of all sorts, but the PDF's have a special place for me with the colors and being one of the few diurnal critters I keep.

When people ask me why reptiles/frogs/crabs etc.... I just ask them to come over.

When people say that herps have no personality, I introduce them to Cuddles, our first bearded.

When they say they're slimy, I introduce them to Smurf, the blue tounge skink.

I've pretty much figured an animal style answer to most questions/complaints, then people usually start askin how to get into keeping, and I feel vindicated.

Don


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

For me it has always been these things:

-They are extremely variable and beautiful (subjective).
-They exhibit very interesting (subjective) and complex behaviors.
-They are much cheaper and easier to care for properly than other pets.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

honestly, nobody ever has asked me why I keep frogs. Friends and family find it impressive, and I hear the question "aren't they poisonous?" more frequently. 

I've been asked "HOW did you get started doing this? It seems like an intense hobby." That's one question even I have found difficult to answer.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I think it's important to keep a video saved on my phone of my best vivarium. That was when I tell people about my hobby, I show them the video and they think it's really cool after they see it.

D


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I also get the "Aren't they poisonous?" question alot more.

When I am asked though all I have to do is take out my phone and show them pictures of my vivarium and frogs and then they understand.


----------

